# Industry News: Nikon announces 3 S line lenses and future lens roadmap



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 23, 2018)

> Designed Exclusively for the Nikon Z Mount System, Featuring a New, Larger-Diameter Mount
> *MELVILLE, NY (AUGUST 23, 2018 AT 1:01 A.M. EDT) – *Nikon Inc. is pleased to announce the release of three new lenses designed for the next-generation Nikon Z mount system’s full-frame (Nikon FX format) mirrorless cameras, for which a new larger-diameter mount has been adopted. The three new lenses are the standard zoom NIKKOR Z 24-70mm f/4 S, the wide-angle prime NIKKOR Z 35mm f/1.8 S, and the standard prime NIKKOR Z 50mm f/1.8 S. Nikon has also announced the Mount Adapter FTZ for Z System compatibility with existing NIKKOR F mount lenses and development of the NIKKOR Z 58mm f/0.95 S Noct lens1.
> *Nikon Z series cameras and lenses at Adorama*
> NIKKOR Z lenses pursue a new dimension in optical performance, by taking advantage of the superior design flexibility made possible by the combination of the larger Z mount with its inner...



Continue reading...


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 23, 2018)

Will be interesting if there are any major differences compared to the standard Nikon lenses, esp. with the primes.


----------



## ethanz (Aug 23, 2018)

Nice to see the FTZ adapter is somewhat weather sealed.


----------



## Respinder (Aug 23, 2018)

Really sad that the Noct lens doesn't have AF. I was hoping that Nikon would truly challenge Canon with an incredibly fast AF lens, which in turn would motivate Canon into releasing a new version of the 50mm f1 for their new mirrorless. Perhaps Canon will do so anyway - we can only wait and see.


----------



## raulb (Aug 24, 2018)

As a Canon M50 user looking to move to full frame this is a really good launch from Nikon. There are more pluses than minuses, sensor, lens, video, ergonomics. It looks good.

The only concern is lens prices and this is a big concern. The Sony ecosystem also has higher priced lens. Canon seems to be more reasonable, look at the prices of the M lens and the basic Canon primes.

The Nikon 50/1.8 is $599, 35/1.8 is $850 and the 24/70/F4 is $1000/$600. These all seem be pretty expensive for a 1.8 and f/4 zoom indicting a trend of really high priced lens for the system. One really hopes with Canon's launch they will have a more reasonably priced system.


----------



## fullstop (Aug 24, 2018)

exactly. Reasonable pricing/decent value is 80% of Canon's success with EOS M/EF-M lenses. the other 20% are brand name recognition. 

Sony FE lens prices, Fuji X lens prices and now Nikon Z lens prices are the biggest barriers to switch/buy into their systems. it is shortsighted, and solely short-term profit oriented, but prevents them from reching critical mass/market share fast = long term effective opportunity losses. 

569 for a 50/1.8 is simply insane and ludicrous. it would be high enough for a really good 50 f/1.4 FF lens.


----------



## GadgetDave (Aug 24, 2018)

Wait - those lens prices seem VERY high. Especially since the IS is moved into the camera body, so the lens design should be simpler, no IS to deal with. They would have to be optically amazing for those prices. We will have to see what they look like. Hopefully this pushes Canon some!


----------



## Tangent (Aug 24, 2018)

The 24-70 f4L zoom was a bit of a dud for Canon. Some like it, but many were not willing to give up the reach to 105. So the 24-105 mkII with zoom lock was born. Just 'cos it's mirrorless does not mean I'm all the sudden willing to give up the reach to 105 in my mid-range zoom. Canon please take note. 

Right-sizing rather than down-sizing the body is more important in FF mirrorless than in APS-C; granted, but the initial Z should have had at least one reasonably inexpensive compact Z lens, like maybe a 50 1.8... oh, wait...


----------

